# Owner update next week at wgsmr&l



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

One question I have for them,is it better, in an external exchange through the portal, is it better, more likely to get what you want, or do an on going search?  As one tugger mentioned, if there is an ongoing search, that inventory may never show up.   Also, how long will ovation last.  Anything else?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is the problem:

Sales people are unlikely to know anything about exchanging.

Sales people lie.

Trying to get accurate info. at a sales presentation is a waste of precious vacation time.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

The first things you learn as a sales person is, no call, no sale, and, don't edit the news.  With that said, if we all don't ask, its business as usual.  One answer would be a win.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> One answer would be a win.



How will you know if the answer is *correct*?

They will say whatever they think helps them make a sale.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 30, 2015)

First, where is wgsmr&l ?

Secondly, there is no way a salesman is going to give any accurate answer as to how long Ovation will be around.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes that had been mentioned as far as ovation.  I can't buy anything, so no problem.  I remain positive. Wyndham great smokey mountain resort and Lodge,  I don't understand your jargon either

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

Timeshare Glossary:  http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> <snip>
> *
> Sales people lie.*
> 
> Trying to get accurate info. at a sales presentation is a waste of precious vacation time.



WHY do you think the sales staff KNOW anything about "Exchanging" outside of the Wyndham system* OR * about a corporate program that they are NOT IN THE LOOP ON and has nothing to do with conning YOU into buying MORE points from them to EARN a commission check?

DeniseM is absolutely right ... it is a TOTAL waste of your PRECIOUS VACATION TIME. 

I have a 90 year old aunt ... how many vacations does she have in HER future? Sure, she is 90 ... we all know there can't be many. But I ask her, every time I leave town ... "You want to come with me? I am going to XYZ".

But as for you or YOUR FAMILY ... 3 Octobers ago (3 years) my 53 yo BIL dropped dead on the bathroom floor. Not from a disease like cancer, not from a heart condition, not from a chronic illness .... but a blood vessel bursting inside his brain. I am sure if he had it to do over again .... he rather have spent the last week of his life doing "family things", enjoying a family vacation, calling his elderly Dad, hugging his 3 children .... than in a Wyndham timeshare sales presentation or cleaning his garage.

He was lucky and blessed in many ways ... he went to Kauai in April with his wife and most of her siblings... had an oceanfront unit ... tour all the island ... had a great time BBQ our meals and living life in one of the pretty places on earth. In August, he took his 2 younger children and his wife on an Alaskan cruise for 7 nights with many of his wife's siblings & spouses (one set celebrating 25 years of marriage). Those kids will always remember that cruise and the various activiites.

Two DREAM TRIPS of a lifetime within 4 months time ... and then he died 2.5 months later? His vacation time expired ... and thankful, he and my sister did NOT waste one previous moment listening to a "presentation" for $50-100. He and his wife ... had once in a lifetime trips ... with photos (including a set of his family group professional photo setting on the Alaskan cruise).

How would your story be written?


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> One question I have for them,is it better, in an external exchange through the portal, is it better, more likely to get what you want, or do an on going search?  As one tugger mentioned, if there is an ongoing search, that inventory may never show up.   Also, how long will ovation last.  Anything else?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Ovation will last until CWA sales  slow down.  They don't know when that will happen any more than you do.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Ovation will last until CWA sales  slow down.  They don't know when that will happen any more than you do.


Granted, I don't.  So witch search is better, check inventory or on going search?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

I consider my life as one long  journey.  I have 2 successful children, 4 grandchildren, one born this month.  I have lived through heart surgery, kidney transplant, and back Surgery.
And am happy with my life.  I have missed nothing.  So, if I want to go to an owners update, I will.  If I want to ask stupid questions so be it.  Maybe, just maybe, I will get an answer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Granted, I don't.  So witch search is better, check inventory or on going search?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Ongoing search in raising is always the best for non wyndham.  You can also check inventory and cancel ogs  if you find something you like.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Ongoing search in raising is always the best for non wyndham.  You can also check inventory and cancel ogs  if you find something you like.


Why?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Granted, I don't.  So witch search is better, check inventory or on going search?



You should do BOTH.

It's "which."  

witch = 





raygo123 - One of the reasons that you get a lot of negative feedback on TUG is because your posts are sloppy.  Even if you know exactly what you are talking about, poor writing makes you look like you don't.  You will be received better, if you take your time with your posts, and edit your errors.  

Did you notice that previously someone said that they thought English was your 2nd language?  If that's the case, please let us know, and people will cut you some slack.

Just sayn'


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You should do BOTH.
> 
> It's "which."  witch =
> 
> ...


Lol, I like the picture.  Yes, I'm trying.  


The timeshare industry is changing, I am trying to make the most of what I have committed.  It took me 20 years to buy retail.  All the answers I can get are helpful.
There are nuances I haven't even thought about.  Hence the reason for the post.  If someone has a question I will ask it, no matter what it is.  I've asked enough stupid questions myself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Timeshare Glossary:  http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm




I don't see wgsmr in there.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I don't see wgsmr in there.


So how do you add it?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

The glossary contains the standard abbreviations and acronyms that are commonly used on TUG, but making one up that no one uses, probably isn't useful.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well they got there somehow IMHO

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Well they got there somehow IMHO
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Yes - they were compiled from abbreviations and acronyms that are _commonly used_ on TUG.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 30, 2015)

I personally think "witch" should be added!


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I personally think "witch" should be added!


Now that's ridiculous ( ntr?)!  I knew I should have spelled the resort name out.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

Just having fun with the witch graphic - seemed appropriate for the day.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

No, I really got a chuckle out of it. I know I spelled it the right way, it this auto correct, or my fat fingers.  It couldn't have happened at a more appropriate time.  Almost as though I spelled wrong on purpose.  No I'm not that smart.  As far as the RCI trading, if Wyndham, since they own RCI, just maybe, there is a special arrangement whereby inventory is held back from the general RCI subscriber

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> As far as the RCI trading, if Wyndham, since they own RCI, just maybe, there is a special arrangement whereby inventory is held back from the general RCI subscriber



No, it's not like Interval International and their preference periods with Starwood and Marriott. An ongoing search is almost always going to be your best bet to snag a specific resort that you want.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

I think we have circled back to ty1on, that. The best course is an ongoing search rather than to check for inventory by way of the portal.  As the inventory may never hit, if there is a previous on going search?

This was put together from other posts

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> I think we have circled back to ty1on, that. The best course is an ongoing search rather than to check for inventory by way of the portal.  As the inventory may never hit, if there is a previous on going search?



There is no reason not to do both, unless you just don't have the time to do frequent online searches.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> There is no reason not to do both, unless you just don't have the time to do frequent online searches.


Huh, why didn't I consider that.  Is there a best time or day to check inventory?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 30, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> I consider my life as one long  journey.  I have 2 successful children, 4 grandchildren, one born this month.  I have lived through heart surgery, kidney transplant, and back Surgery.
> And am happy with my life.  I have missed nothing.  So, if I want to go to an owners update, I will.  If I want to ask stupid questions so be it.  Maybe, just maybe, I will get an answer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Raygo, I'm sort of like you here - retired and spending time wherever I am. It kind of feels like every day is vacation; so checking out a 'presentation' can be an adventure just like clearing weeds from the back fence. It helps to know where the thorns are to avoid getting stuck.

As for exchanging, I think no one here knows the correct answer. Like was said, why not do both?


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 30, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> You should do BOTH.
> 
> It's "which."
> 
> ...


I hope everyone clicked the picture

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 31, 2015)

You guys are so funny.  Happy Halloween ...


----------



## chapjim (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out what is "wgsmr&l."


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wyndham great smokey mountain resort & Lodge

Did you click on witch

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Oct 31, 2015)

chapjim said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what is "wgsmr&l."



Great smokey mountains resort and something

Kinada like like calling the resorts near your home NH and OTA or my favorite resort APR or is it AVP

I think the op is just poking fun at us for the way we use jargon here.


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 31, 2015)

No, I wouldn't do that

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 31, 2015)

The problem with the jargon not all terms are on the tug site.  BTW, sdo, two that posted in the last hour, 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2015)

BTW is not related to timesharing - it's commonly used  internet/text shorthand for "by the way."

SDO is a Starwood timeshare that is a popular trader:  Sheraton Desert Oasis.  In the Starwood resources sticky there is a glossary of Starwood abbreviations.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 31, 2015)

I give up.  BTW, you should post that witch gif, everyone will get a kick out of it.  It a little scary for my grandchildren, but I loved it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2015)

raygo123 - Do you actively text, tweet, or participate in other internet groups?


----------



## raygo123 (Oct 31, 2015)

No, no Facebook Twitter etc.  I was on tug a long time ago, a long time ago.  Then, RCI was run out of a Couples basement in Indiana.  That was BC, before cigna.  Never had the time or desire. That's it.  Couple weeks ago joined Facebook, but didn't do anything with it, and don't think I want to.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2015)

*learning to type - when android phones became common*

I like Ray's posts because they are short - quick -and usually add some information and /or thought to the discussion.
Typing is something I am learning (at 55+)using my Android phone & I pad . Perhaps Ray is travelling the same path.
For what it is worth - Swiss is a spoken language & the written language taught in schools is standard German . Texting by " kids " is creating a " written " version of the Swiss language.

Many of us type in standard "written " English . 
Ray on the other hand is typing in colloquial spoken English .
Perhaps he is ahead of the rest of us Tuggers in the evolution of "smartphone / device based English .

Just a thought .


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 1, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I like Ray's posts because they are short - quick -and usually add some information and /or thought to the discussion.
> Typing is something I am learning (at 55+)using my Android phone & I pad . Perhaps Ray is travelling the same path.
> For what it is worth - Swiss is a spoken language & the written language taught in schools is standard German . Texting by " kids " is creating a " written " version of the Swiss language.
> 
> ...



Very interesting post, and I did not realize that there's no written form of Swiss... 

However, sometimes I read Raygo's posts aloud and they still don't make sense. There is more at play than typing/texting shorthand. There are gaps and leaps in thoughts that make it difficult to understand the intent.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 1, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Very interesting post, and I did not realize that there's no written form of Swiss...
> 
> However, sometimes I read Raygo's posts aloud and they still don't make sense. There is more at play than typing/texting shorthand. There are gaps and leaps in thoughts that make it difficult to understand the intent.



I used to work with a guy that was thinking all the time. And in a conversation he would begin speaking what he was thinking, at that point in time.   The rest of us were still talking about last nights baseball game but in his head,  he had already moved on to the most recent Seinfeld episode.  Tough to follow sometimes. 

Stream of consciousness stuff,  Reading Rays posts is a lot like  reading  
ee cummings.    Im starting to get it


----------



## CO skier (Nov 1, 2015)

I would like to attend, just as an observer, an Owner Update with someone like rayo123 .

That would be worth a couple of hours of my vacation.


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 1, 2015)

CO skier said:


> I would like to attend, just as an observer, an Owner Update with someone like rayo123 .
> 
> That would be worth a couple of hours of my vacation.



I would like to attend, just as an observer, an Owner Update with Ron P. That, of course, would require them to allow him to have one.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2015)

*going to a TS sales presentation*



CO skier said:


> I would like to attend, just as an observer, an Owner Update with someone like rayo123 .
> 
> That would be worth a couple of hours of my vacation.



It would be interesting . 

I do not own Wyndham like Ray but I have learned lots from Tuggers posts about how to best use that system .
How about going with Bigrob or Ron to Wyndham - if they are still able to attend 

< I know there is a recent separate thread on that issue >


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 1, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I would like to attend, just as an observer, an Owner Update with Ron P. That, of course, would require them to allow him to have one.



I would like to be a fly on the wall when the weasels are talking in the background.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 1, 2015)

I too must be on the "Wyndham's do not tour" list.

I just find a hot tub or resort bar and HOLD my own "court" with new found friends ....:hysterical: I get by drinks brought and the sales staff loses.

Scored another GOLD VIP set of friends last night .... they went and got their computer from the unit AND loved the eBay prices. 

And I also had them bookmark this site.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2015)

*Sales  presentations / truth and lies*



raygo123 said:


> The first things you learn as a sales person is, no call, no sale, and, don't edit the news.  With that said, if we all don't ask, its business as usual.  One answer would be a win.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I feel like Ray has had sales in a part of his life path per this post .

Just because the weasels lie does not mean that they lie about everything .They need to connect with you one on one to sell you and (some ) truthful conversation helps this.
FYI - In 2010 - 4 yrs past retail purchase we attended a Mayan update in Mazatlan .< they wanted me to buy more units based on the "rental opportunities " and it was one of the better , upside down writing / lots of boxes Vidanta presentations I have witnessed ( all weasel ) However -- I did learn in conversation with the salesperson was that the reason there was a newly updated Sea Garden brand model ( not part of our presentation / I had seen it while exploring the property )  was that while Vidanta had closed Sea Garden sales to gringos , they were actively marketing this brand to/in  Mexican nationals contracts.That truth has helped me better understand Vidanta's overall strategy / big picture planning. 

I think that type of info is why Ray wants to go to an owners update presentation .


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 1, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> It would be interesting .
> 
> I do not own Wyndham like Ray but I have learned lots from Tuggers posts about how to best use that system .
> How about going with Bigrob or Ron to Wyndham - if they are still able to attend
> ...



I was shocked I was allowed to go to one recently. I suspect it is the last one I will be allowed to attend, and of course they shuffled me off to a different time period so that I would not "contaminate" the pool of high-potential prospects reserved for morning slots.

I, too, would be interested to hear what the "back-office" discussions were like during my visit. I also wonder if they had video surveillance... if so they probably noted that each time the sales person left, I availed myself of the opportunity to look over the notes and printouts they had on me.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> However, sometimes I read Raygo's posts aloud and they still don't make sense. There is more at play than typing/texting shorthand. There are gaps and leaps in thoughts that make it difficult to understand the intent.



I believe Ray is just _new_ to expressing himself in writing on Social Media:



raygo123 said:


> No, no Facebook Twitter etc.  I was on tug a long time ago, a long time ago.  Then, RCI was run out of a Couples basement in Indiana.  That was BC, before cigna.  Never had the time or desire. That's it.  Couple weeks ago joined Facebook, but didn't do anything with it, and don't think I want to



Also - if you only use a phone or tablet when you write, it can be cumbersome.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2015)

*not cumbersome for teenagers*

Perhaps cumbersome for folks like me .

Life is about learning / so try to learn something new everyday.

At least I learned what - wgsmr&I stands for 
It took me a while to figure out WKORVN


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2015)

Have you ever gotten a text from a teen? - they don't care about writing correctly.  Not that they should, but skill with texting does not equate good, coherent writing, at all.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 1, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I was shocked I was allowed to go to one recently. I suspect it is the last one I will be allowed to attend, and of course they shuffled me off to a different time period so that I would not "contaminate" the pool of high-potential prospects reserved for morning slots.
> 
> I, too, would be interested to hear what the "back-office" discussions were like during my visit. I also wonder if they had video surveillance... if so they probably noted that each time the sales person left, I availed myself of the opportunity to look over the notes and printouts they had on me.



I got a hint of what that back office talk must be from our favorite corporate sales person

I call her regularly to ask about one thing or another.  The last time I asked her why she was always willing to talk to me when she knew I would probably never buy anything.  She gave me three reasons 1) she has been  able to learn as much from me (and BigRob) as I have been  able to learn from her and 2) if I ever bought anything, she wants to be the one sell it to me,  just for the bragging rights with the other salespeople. and 3) she wants to buy certain converted fixed weeks, and she knows I own and will one day sell, what she wants.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 1, 2015)

*sales*



ronparise said:


> I got a hint of what that back office talk must be from our favorite corporate sales person
> 
> I call her regularly to ask about one thing or another.  The last time I asked her why she was always willing to talk to me when she knew I would probably never buy anything.  She gave me three reasons 1) she has been  able to learn as much from me (and BigRob) as I have been  able to learn from her and 2) if I ever bought anything, she wants to be the one sell it to me,  just for the bragging rights with the other salespeople. and 3) she wants to buy certain converted fixed weeks, and she knows I own and will one day sell, what she wants.



Sales is not about telling lies .
It about getting the deal done  . ( with a gain for both parties ) 

It sounds like she is good at what she does - and understands long term / not just selling today's "up" .


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 1, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I feel like Ray has had sales in a part of his life path per this post .
> 
> Just because the weasels lie does not mean that they lie about everything .They need to connect with you one on one to sell you and (some ) truthful conversation helps this.
> FYI - In 2010 - 4 yrs past retail purchase we attended a Mayan update in Mazatlan .< they wanted me to buy more units based on the "rental opportunities " and it was one of the better , upside down writing / lots of boxes Vidanta presentations I have witnessed ( all weasel ) However -- I did learn in conversation with the salesperson was that the reason there was a newly updated Sea Garden brand model ( not part of our presentation / I had seen it while exploring the property )  was that while Vidanta had closed Sea Garden sales to gringos , they were actively marketing this brand to/in  Mexican nationals contracts.That truth has helped me better understand Vidanta's overall strategy / big picture planning.
> ...


Yes, out of college 7 yrs with Del Monte, went to San Francisco every year but 1, then 30 as a mfg. Rep for office furniture.  Well we just checked in. Can you believe there is no pool in the indoor water park!



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Nov 1, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Yes, out of college 7 yrs with Del Monte, went to San Francisco every year but 1, then 30 as a mfg. Rep for office furniture.  Well we just checked in. Can you believe there is no pool in the indoor water park!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Dont be so sure,... look around its a big place


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 1, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Yes, out of college 7 yrs with Del Monte, went to San Francisco every year but 1, then 30 as a mfg. Rep for office furniture.  Well we just checked in. Can you believe there is no pool in the indoor water park!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Well that's true if you're looking for a lap pool. However, there's a wave pool, a pool area where they shoot baskets, a pool area where the kids try to stay balanced on a snake, multiple hot tubs, wading pools, zero entry pools, etc. But... not really a "pool" in a traditional sense.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Well that's true if you're looking for a lap pool. However, there's a wave pool, a pool area where they shoot baskets, a pool area where the kids try to stay balanced on a snake, multiple hot tubs, wading pools, zero entry pools, etc. But... not really a "pool" in a traditional sense.


Even though a no no, We were given the option to go tothe other smokey mountain resort to lap swim  we shall see.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, the name was changed to protect the  innocent.

It was called an educational meeting to maximize your point use.  The initial "seminar" lasted 30 minutes or so.  Credit card pushed hard.  Also double booking and cancel  and rebook.  

Private meeting followed with a sales rep.  He did not try to sell us anything.  Went over our account details.  One thing he said was that pic, at certain resorts, could be traded for Wyndham points, especially blue green.

Then came the closer, same guy who did the initial talk.
He initially talked about what I was not doing.  And that I should be renting my points to cover MFs.  I told him I'm booked through 2016.  Also said I should be booking through nightly stays and that my each point is worth $10/1000.  That is what I can get for a rental, and as platinum, I should have no problem getting whatever resort I wanted at 10 months.  I told him I'm not to that knowledge level yet.

Now the real reason he was there!  THE OFFER!  
He asked how many children we had, and althougStarted saying that although we are perminiate gold, with PIC, they do not transfer, and they will be silver.  Wife's replied, if they want gold they can buy it.

It now was time to close.  The offer: buy 84,000 points of presidential reserve and you will no longer need PIC, and when you turn it over to children, both will be gold,  all for only $15,000.  15,000, too much we said.  At which time
We infomed him the price should be $11,000, but it didn't matter because we were broke.  I told him we pay $130/1000.  He didn't say too much pulled out his Calculator,  then asked where we bought our points.
Then stated but this is reserve!  We said goodbye

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 2, 2015)

*" If they want gold - they can buy it " - wife*

" If they want it - THEY  can buy it "

Tell your wife- that her statement is "an objection" that sales is going to find hard to overcome .  

The closer probably saw her as " the broom flyer Denise posted " 

spoiling  his game when he thought he might get candy .

Enjoy the rest of your vacation / like you enjoyed today .

-------------
Did you find the pool?


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> " If they want it - THEY  can buy it "
> 
> Tell your wife- that her statement is "an objection" that sales is going to find hard to overcome .
> 
> ...


We did find a pool.  You go through all the kids stuff, the last thing, you go through another set of doors, and there is a pool there that CAN be used more for exercise than lap swimming, but then again, that's what my wife wanted it for and can do short laps.  Not very crowded either.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> No, no Facebook Twitter etc.  I was on tug a long time ago, a long time ago.  Then, RCI was run out of a Couples basement in Indiana.  That was BC, before cigna.  Never had the time or desire. That's it.  Couple weeks ago joined Facebook, but didn't do anything with it, and don't think I want to.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk





T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I like Ray's posts because they are short - quick -and usually add some information and /or thought to the discussion.
> Typing is something I am learning (at 55+)using my Android phone & I pad . Perhaps Ray is travelling the same path.
> For what it is worth - Swiss is a spoken language & the written language taught in schools is standard German . Texting by " kids " is creating a " written " version of the Swiss language.
> 
> ...





Bigrob said:


> Very interesting post, and I did not realize that there's no written form of Swiss...
> 
> However, sometimes I read Raygo's posts aloud and they still don't make sense. There is more at play than typing/texting shorthand. There are gaps and leaps in thoughts that make it difficult to understand the intent.



Off topic, and please do not take this the wrong way, but if typing is not your thing, and if language arts are not your forte, please consider investing in Dragon Naturally Speaking (or similar) to make it easier on everyone who is trying to interpret your "colloquial English" back into "English". I get a headache on some of these threads, because it requires too much thought to figure out what the question really is. I read "legalese" all day, which carries its own challenges to translate; and I have to tell you, I don't want to be in "interpreter" mode when I get home and get on what is supposed to be a "relaxing, fun" board.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Off topic, and please do not take this the wrong way, but if typing is not your thing, and if language arts are not your forte, please consider investing in Dragon Naturally Speaking (or similar) to make it easier on everyone who is trying to interpret your "colloquial English" back into "English". I get a headache on some of these threads, because it requires too much thought to figure out what the question really is. I read "legalese" all day, which carries its own challenges to translate; and I have to tell you, I don't want to be in "interpreter" mode when I get home and get on what is supposed to be a "relaxing, fun" board.


Let me know if this is better.  On the question relating to RCI, on going search versus checking inventory through portal.  The answer given by the closer at the presentation was, neither.  It is better to book nightly stays for a week at ten month.  Basically, don't use RCI at all.  I never thought of doing that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

Raygo123 - you are a good sport!

Question:  Are you asking how to make Wyndham reservations, or how to exchange into *non-Wyndham* resorts?


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh well, I tried, the original question was for non Wyndham resorts.  Sorry.  It was the closer at the presentation that basically said never use RCI or any other external exchange.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Oh well, I tried, the original question was for non Wyndham resorts.  Sorry.  It was the closer at the presentation that basically said never use RCI or any other external exchange.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



In other words, just as I originally said - *he didn't know!* 



DeniseM said:


> Here is the problem:
> 
> *Sales people are unlikely to know anything about exchanging.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2015)

The answer is, it is best to do both (manually check and set up an ongoing search).  RCI's searches are pretty good (Interval international's are much more glitchy).  It's best to still continue to check manually because searches don't always pick up points inventory, it picks up weeks inventory.  Also you might find something during a manual search that works for you but isn't exactly what you put in the search.  For example you might see a 2 br sleeps 8 and you were only searching for a 3 br because most of the 2 br's you thought only slept 6 or you might see a resort that you didn't consider when starting your search.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> The answer is, it is best to do both (manually check and set up an ongoing search).  RCI's searches are pretty good (Interval international's are much more glitchy).  It's best to still continue to check manually because searches don't always pick up points inventory, it picks up weeks inventory.  Also you might find something during a manual search that works for you but isn't exactly what you put in the search.  For example you might see a 2 br sleeps 8 and you were only searching for a 3 br because most of the 2 br's you thought only slept 6 or you might see a resort that you didn't consider when starting your search.


OK, I agree with tschwa2, and denise, for RCI, but is best to do both.  What was said at the presentation is, don't use RCI at all for external searches.  Use the nightly stays. Just about all of RCI resorts are in that section.  Less points are needed with a lesser fee.  I have to verify that when I get back from vacation.  They said there should be no problem getting whatever you want.  At that point he got into a rental tangent about how you can get a great resort with great rental potential.  

His whole direction from that point centered around that option paying for my MF, so I could afford to buy 84,000 more points,   right!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

Ray - you are confusing me again…

Do you want to:

a)  Use your Wyndham points and stay at Wyndham resorts.

b)  Use the RCI portal and stay at resorts that are not Wyndham resorts.

If you want to do B, you have to use RCI.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Use the nightly stays. Just about all of RCI resorts are in that section.  Less points are needed with a lesser fee.  I have to verify that when I get back from vacation.  They said there should be no problem getting whatever you want.  At that point he got into a rental tangent about how you can get a great resort with great rental potential.



OK, but you can't rent out a unit you get from RCI through an exchange.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Ray - you are confusing me again…
> 
> Do you want to:
> 
> ...


External, non Wyndham.  Using the nightly stays section rather than RCI to make an exchange.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> OK, but you can't rent out a unit you get from RCI through an exchange.


Now the question is can you rent out a unit by booking through the nightly stays?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> External, non Wyndham.  Using the nightly stays section rather than RCI to make an exchange.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Ray - if it's external, it's RCI.

You cannot rent RCI exchanges, and if you get caught, you get in a lot of trouble.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Ray - you are confusing me again…
> 
> Do you want to:
> 
> ...



Confusion can lead to learning .
                  and 
learning can lead to Confusion  
---------
BTW - Denise - did you notice that Ron Parise used no punctuation  when he quoted ee cummings. It took me until about my third read of  that part of this thread to catch that . Smooth move by Ron ....


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is using nightly stays not RCI, as it is a section within Wyndham?  There is another resort system, can't remember, think it is Hilton, which does internal exchanges that are not Hilton resorts.  Same thing, but Wyndham calls it nightly stays, and could be for one night or more.  The fees, from memory start at $39 to a max of $79 for a week.  RCI is not involved.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Is using nightly stays not RCI, as it is a section within Wyndham?




Nightly stays are a component of RCI.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 3, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Off topic, and please do not take this the wrong way, but if typing is not your thing, and if language arts are not your forte, please consider investing in Dragon Naturally Speaking (or similar) to make it easier on everyone who is trying to interpret your "colloquial English" back into "English". I get a headache on some of these threads, because it requires too much thought to figure out what the question really is. I read "legalese" all day, which carries its own challenges to translate; and I have to tell you, I don't want to be in "interpreter" mode when I get home and get on what is supposed to be a "relaxing, fun" board.



Will it work any better then the function on my car bluetooth ?  = the one that is (supposed) to help you do hands free calling .
<<It seems to interpret in the language of mfg. country of origin & asks me if I want to call someone not asked for -Never us it anymore .>>


Isn't all language - spoken or written about interpretation ? 
and - " who is on first ..... ( see Abbott & Costello )


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> Nightly stays are a component of RCI.


If that is the case, then he lied.  So the only question is, RCI or nightly stays for personal use.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Is using nightly stays not RCI, as it is a section within Wyndham?  There is another resort system, can't remember, think it is Hilton, which does internal exchanges that are not Hilton resorts.  Same thing, but Wyndham calls it nightly stays, and could be for one night or more.  The fees, from memory start at $39 to a max of $79 for a week.  RCI is not involved



Think about this logically - how can you trade OUTSIDE Wyndham, without using an exchange company?  Where would Wyndham get inventory from non-Wyndham resorts?

You cannot compare rules from different companies.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> If that is the case, *then he lied*.  So the only question is, RCI or nightly stays for personal use.



Yes - that was my 2nd point:



DeniseM said:


> Here is the problem:
> 
> Sales people are unlikely to know anything about exchanging.
> *
> ...



It is well established that you cannot rent RCI and II products - period.  If you get caught, they can close your acct. and confiscate your exchanges, and fees paid.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 3, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Confusion can lead to learning .
> and
> learning can lead to Confusion
> ---------
> BTW - Denise - did you notice that Ron Parise used no punctuation  when he quoted ee cummings. It took me until about my third read of  that part of this thread to catch that . Smooth move by Ron ....



At my age, smooth moves are what I live for


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Is using nightly stays not RCI, as it is a section within Wyndham?  There is another resort system, can't remember, think it is Hilton, which does internal exchanges that are not Hilton resorts.  Same thing, but Wyndham calls it nightly stays, and could be for one night or more.  The fees, from memory start at $39 to a max of $79 for a week.  RCI is not involved.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Hilton has a program where select resorts like Grand Mayan/Luxxe, etc can be booked directly not using RCI.  I think it costs more points than booking through RCI but it avoids the 1 in 3 and has a lower exchange fee.  With Hilton you can not rent out anything you book with points.  You can only rent out a week at your resort in the deeded size and season you own.

With Wyndham you can book Worldmark at something like 8 months outside of RCI with a $99 or so exchange fee.   What happens to the PIC weeks that owners convert to points.  Can they be booked by other owners with points or do those weeks go straight to the rental section?

RCI nightly stays can have a lower exchange fee than RCI weeks inventory even for stays of a full week or up to 21 nights.  Sometimes there are additional HK fees paid directly to those resorts at check in for stays more or less than one week with a traditional check in day.  These fees can range from $49-over $200 depending on the resort and the size of the unit.  You can not rent out exchanges you get through Nightly Stays.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> BTW - Denise - did you notice that Ron Parise used no punctuation  when he quoted ee cummings. It took me until about my third read of  that part of this thread to catch that . Smooth move by Ron ....



I don't see a quote from ee cummings, but as I'm sure you recall, one of the characteristics of ee cumming's style is that he did not capitalize or use punctuation, so that would be the correct way to quote him.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ha, the constant weaving of truth and lies   I understand now, it was hard to understand why he brought up the fact that VIP has unlimited hk credits.  Guess the point was $159 for VIP is the most you would pay.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 3, 2015)

No.  The HK credits are only when booking Wyndham through Wyndham.  When you book through RCI nightly stays, the resort may charge you for the extra housekeeping beyone the one provided weekly.  They aren't required to charge a fee but someone has to cover the cost and the person staying is the logical choice to pay.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 3, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> No.  The HK credits are only when booking Wyndham through Wyndham.  When you book through RCI nightly stays, the resort may charge you for the extra housekeeping beyone the one provided weekly.  They aren't required to charge a fee but someone has to cover the cost and the person staying is the logical choice to pay.


Thanks, trust your info alot more than theirs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 3, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Thanks, trust your info alot more than theirs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



It sounds to me like he was trying to explain that since you are VIP and have unlimited HK, you can use nightly stays without generating extra cost.  I don't know where the 39 or 79 comes into that, though.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 3, 2015)

*ron parise channels ee cummings*



DeniseM said:


> I don't see a quote from ee cummings, but as I'm sure you recall, one of the characteristics of ee cumming's style is that he did not capitalize or use punctuation, so that would be the correct way to quote him.



It was a while ago - post # 43

-------
Love the Wyndham details too - even though I don't own it
-----
and - Ray's dissecting of sales poetry .


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't see a quote?



ronparise said:


> I used to work with a guy that was thinking all the time. And in a conversation he would begin speaking what he was thinking, at that point in time.   The rest of us were still talking about last nights baseball game but in his head,  he had already moved on to the most recent Seinfeld episode.  Tough to follow sometimes.
> 
> Stream of consciousness stuff,  Reading Rays posts is a lot like  reading
> ee cummings.    Im starting to get it


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I don't see a quote?



I am in sales too 

ron parise was channeling ee cummings not quoting him .

my bad

but ron's happy we are quoting him


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2015)

Gotcha - As an undergraduate I once wrote a pretty bad paper about E.E. Cummings.  When I got it back, the instructor had written, "I never cared for E.E. Cummings," across it.  I don't think I got a very good grade.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I don't see a quote from ee cummings, but as I'm sure you recall, one of the characteristics of ee cumming's style is that he did not capitalize or use punctuation, so that would be the correct way to quote him.



ee cummings  did in fact use punctuation he just usd it differently than what you might find in your Strunk and White. He also "painted" the page  with the words. They say poems should be read aloud. cummings' poems are meant to be seen as well  Heres one That really cant be read, 

enjoy!

*I(a*

l(a

le

af

fa

ll

s)

one

l

iness


and another favorite, a poem about a new car,    said to be one of his most obscene.    I read this aloud in a high school speech class, over 50 years ago. . (all boys Jesuit school) You can imagine the reaction, They liked cars, I guess. 

*she being Brand*

she being Brand
-new;and you
know consequently a
little stiff I was
careful of her and (having
thoroughly oiled the universal
joint tested my gas felt of
her radiator made sure her springs were O.
K.)i went right to it flooded-the-carburetor cranked her
up,slipped the
clutch (and then somehow got into reverse she
kicked what
the hell) next
minute i was back in neutral tried and
again slo-wly;bare,ly nudg.       ing(my
lev-er Right-
oh and her gears being in
A 1 shape passed
from low through
second-in-to-high like
greasedlightning) just as we turned the corner of Divinity
avenue i touched the accelerator and give
her the juice,good
                              (it
was the first ride and believe I we was
happy to see how nice and acted right up to 
the last minute coming back down by the Public
Gardens I slammed on
the
internalexpanding
&
externalcontracting
breaks Bothatonce and
brought allofher tremB
-ling
to a:dead.
stand-
;Still)


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 4, 2015)

*Just for fun*



DeniseM said:


> Here is the problem:
> 
> Sales people are unlikely to know anything about exchanging.
> 
> ...



------
Unlike TS sales , I normally convey correct information  as my clients are reorder wholesale . Once in a while I may choose to take an order and quote delivery latter when I have confirmed the details with our inventory purchase managers.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 4, 2015)

*writing a paper*



DeniseM said:


> Gotcha - As an undergraduate I once wrote a pretty bad paper about E.E. Cummings.  When I got it back, the instructor had written, "I never cared for E.E. Cummings," across it.  I don't think I got a very good grade.



When I wrote undergrad papers - I was writing in longhand which is why my typing skills are still on a learning curve 

Richard Nixon was starting  his second(unfinished )  term .

-----
Ron - I also went to a Jesuit HS ( Bronx N.Y.) The only reason to take typing was that it was offered at a close by all girl H.S. 
and it never fit my class schedule . Besides - my folks said " why would I need typing . you are  not going to be a secretary "
Then some guy invented the PC


----------



## ronparise (Nov 4, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> When I wrote undergrad papers - I was writing in longhand which is why my typing skills are still on a learning curve
> 
> Richard Nixon was starting  his second(unfinished )  term .
> 
> ...



Im a double Jesuit graduate Gonzaga High School, Washington DC and Wheeling College, West Virginia.   and I never learned to type either.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 4, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Will it work any better then the function on my car bluetooth ?  = the one that is (supposed) to help you do hands free calling .
> <<It seems to interpret in the language of mfg. country of origin & asks me if I want to call someone not asked for -Never us it anymore .>>
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it works pretty well, once it makes you speak certain phrases to learn your voice. 

And yes of course all language requires interpretation, BUT it is the writer's responsibility to make their point as clearly as they are able to. And it stands to reason that the reader has the responsibiity to attempt to understand what they are reading. But don't make me as the reader do ALL the work. :rofl:


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 4, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> ------
> Unlike TS sales , I normally convey correct information  as my clients are reorder wholesale . Once in a while I may choose to take an order and quote delivery latter when I have confirmed the details with our inventory purchase managers.


It's called reputable.  The kind of sales we, you are, and I was, banked on our reputation.  That is a trait timeshare sales people choose to ignore.  But can you blame them? We are what I like to call, "the passing parade".  Just like a parade, we pass in front of them, they either sale us, or we will be gone for another year.

I have found only one timeshare salesman in my 17 years owning a timeshare that I found moral enough to buy from.  He is in the Poconos, or was.  And I did.  

And what he told me I was getting, I did get.

The problem, for Wyndham is the parade will become smaller the more they mask their lies with half truths.

On the other hand, your and my sales increased, both in dollars and customers due to our integrity.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 4, 2015)

*Sales & Reputation*



raygo123 said:


> It's called reputable.  The kind of sales we, you are, and I was, banked on our reputation.  That is a trait timeshare sales people choose to ignore.  But can you blame them? We are what I like to call, "the passing parade".  Just like a parade, we pass in front of them, they either sale us, or we will be gone for another year.
> 
> I have found only one timeshare salesman in my 17 years owning a timeshare that I found moral enough to buy from.  He is in the Poconos, or was.  And I did.
> 
> ...



Good Analysis  of the  nuances .
If I were to change companies but still be calling on the same customer base it would be hard to get in the door with the new line  of goods if my reputation / credibility is not good . the number one brand I am selling is me - and lowering the quality of that brand is not in my long term interest 

It is also about morality and being able to sleep at night . Selling an 80"year old a  50 year contract that they cannot afford is wrong.  On the other hand - I was once told at a Mayan "owner update" (when  Grand Luxxe was in the air / not just air ) that their largest "owner " had spent over 1 million $ with them over a 20 year period and was in her 80's . All bought from one salesperson who made sure the client was well taken care of by reservations etc Etc. I am pretty sure there was truth in that sales story.
----
So when you said you went to San Francisco every year but one with Del Monte 
I assume that those trips were some sort of sales incentive award for meeting budget / exceeding quota etc
------
and - in the office product business was it a multi state territory  / commission only .?i ie were you the guy at the Red Roof Inn in Terre Haute in 1987 with the Ohio plates & we were both individually calling our wife's at night using the (original)Sprint calling cards with the PIN numbers  because it was cheaper than 
Bell . 

Enjoy


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 4, 2015)

No wasn't me.  I guess you could call it an incentive.  I once sold 17 truckloads of canned tuna to 2 different customers. That's three quarters of a million pounds.  

That's one big fish

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 4, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Im a double Jesuit graduate Gonzaga High School, Washington DC and Wheeling College, West Virginia.   and I never learned to type either.



I'm a Gonzaga U grad.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 4, 2015)

*at page 5 -  wgsm&I*

Thanks to rp cummings  & Gonzaga 
and a good moderator with flying picture 
and all you readers and contributors . 

Keep it going a little longer 
Raygo123 is still there enjoying the pools


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 4, 2015)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Thanks to rp cummings  & Gonzaga
> and a good moderator with flying picture
> and all you readers and contributors .
> 
> ...


Finally got to the pool after taking the wife shopping. why do women think that you can do better somewhere other than at home?  Spent 2hours at TJ Max alone.  At least they had a bench outside.   It's 83 degrees outside, the water felt like 50!  Asked them if they ever heat the pools, they said "it is"!

I always thought gonzaga was a type of blue cheese

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Nov 4, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> why do women think that you can do better somewhere other than at home?



I know, right?

My wife works in retail and the last thing she wants to do is shop on vacation.


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow your one of the luckiest men I know.  I think my wife's brain has an extra shopping lobe.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't like to shop either.  Kind of boring.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 4, 2015)

I hate shopping ... I spend MORE time shopping for my job than most people spend watching TV plus eating plus driving to work. I have stores where EVERYONE knows my NAME ... other shoppers THINK I work there. If a person does NOT know my name .. I ask "are you new here?". Usually, a more senior employee APPEARS before the answer happens. I even have employees push my shopping cart ... I get treated to where other shoppers WONDER if I am royalty or a reality TV star.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 4, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> I always thought gonzaga was a type of blue cheese
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



that's gorgonzola


----------



## raygo123 (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh, huh! Thought for sure it was cheese, was wondering why there would be a blue cheese school

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 5, 2015)

*Blue cheese , fp Cummings ,witches - I am still enjoying*



raygo123 said:


> Oh, huh! Thought for sure it was cheese, was wondering why there would be a blue cheese school
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


and laughing


----------

